# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ♡دعاء  اليوم  العشرون ♡

## ابو همام

*اللهم  افتح  لى فيه  ابواب الجنان  واغلق  عنى  فيه  ابواب  النيران   ووفقنى  فيه لتﻻوة  القران  يامنزل  السكينة فى قلوب المؤمنين
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*اللهم آمين
اللهم اجعلنا من عتقاء هذا الشهر يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*اللهم امين وامة محمد اجمعين 
جزاك الله خير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو همام

*يعطيكم  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*اللهم امين -- اللهم تقبل مننا - وارحمنا -- واغفر لنا -- واعتقنا من نار جهنم -- ياقادر ياكريم 

*

----------

